# converting old photos to copy in CD



## radhki (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear all,

I shall be very much be glad if anyone from our forum can guide me to covert our family old photos(where i do not have negatives) to CD?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You will need a scanner.

BG


----------



## radhki (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear BG.,


I am having a scanner.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo radhki :wave:

Are you using any particular software with your scanner for the pictures, or just scanning then saving them on the PC?

Also, do you want to just back them up on CD for storage or to create a slide-show?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are looking for a quality photo and are not worried about Volume, then a scan at 600*600 dpi analysis, saved in .bmp format should give you a large file which is reasonable in size, will allow a reasonable zoom/magification use although may not allow you to get large paper reprints.
Analysis smaller than 600*600 dpi ( ie 300*300) or less will result in smaller file sizes and overall photo size. Zooming into the photo "On Screen" will be restrictive because the picture ill become Digital very quickly.
Analysis greater than 600*600 dpi will shoot file sizes extremely high.

a way around this is to use some sort of compression, saving in .jpg, .png, or other formats which will reduce greatly the file size whilst retaining most of but not all of the scan depth and quality.

The best thing I could suggest is that you use your scanner application to scan the same photo at different dpi settings then save each one WORKING FROM THE ORIGINAL SCAN EACH TIME, as different file types. Experiment with the results counting the clicks upon magnification to the point where the picture becomes unacceptable and comparing quality / results


----------



## radhki (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear Shri WEREBO/Shri D_F,


Thanks very much for your guidance, will send post as soon as i do the work as per your advices. Thanks again.

Yours sincerly,
Radhki


----------

